# Sticky  Polk Audio RC60i In-Ceiling / In-Wall Speakers



## Reviews Bot

*Polk Audio RC60i In-Ceiling / In-Wall Speakers*

*Description:*
RCi Series In-Wall Speakers deliver incredible Polk sound to every room in your home without using any floor or shelf space! Now you have new options for more flexibility and performance from Polk Audio. Out of the box and into the wall (or ceiling), that's how easy it is to install new Polk Audio RCi Series In-Wall Loudspeakers like the RC60i. Dynamic Balance components and Aimable Tweeters ensure spacious imaging with amazing clarity and well-balanced sound in any listening position, not just a small "sweet spot."

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Polk Audio*EAN*0747192106904*Feature*Pair of in-ceiling/in-wall speakers with a round shape and flush design to mimic the look of an unobtrusive recessed lighting fixture
Equipped with one 6.5-inch dynamic-balance, polymer-composite cone with a rubber surround
Frequency Response: 40Hz - 20kHz
Equipped with one 0.75-inch dynamic-balance, metalized soft dome tweeter in ball-and-socket swivel mount
Constructed of durable, moisture-resistant materials for use in bathrooms, saunas, or under outdoor eaves*Item Height*3.25 inches*Item Length*10.75 inches*Item Width*10.75 inches*Label*Polk Audio*Manufacturer*Polk Audio*MPN*AW0060-B|4*NumberOfItems*2*Package Height*8.5 inches*Package Length*10.4 inches*Package Weight*5.7 pounds*Package Width*10.3 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*AW0060-B|4*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*Polk Audio*SKU*NAS-B00005T3BD*Studio*Polk Audio*Title*Polk Audio RC60i In-Ceiling / In-Wall Speakers (Pair, White)*UPC*747192106904*UPCList - UPCListElement*747192106904*Item Weight*5 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*AW0060-A
PLKRC60I
AW0060-B|4*Model*AW0060-B|4*Color*White*Size*6.5 Inch*Warranty*5 Years parts & labor


----------

